# reiserfs Partition verkleinern



## RedWing (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

hier mal ein nützliches Howto zum Verkleinern einer reiserfs Partition: 
http://www.namesys.com/shrink_reiserfs.html

Gruß,

RedWing


----------

